# Shaft on stepper motor will not turn



## rdbradley8 (Feb 27, 2020)

In mach 3>config>ports and pins>motor outputs, I have all the pins correct and all the wiring is correct. Components are new and have not been operated. I built a cnc machine and have the power supply, bob, etc on my kitchen table and would love to get these shafts turning before installing them on the machine, so help would be so appreciated


----------

